# The Cherub is here!



## gtanny

ill try again as it seems my last attempt didnt actually post

anyway, Hi Guys/Gals

after some excellent advice from the good people of this forum the second, and final, part of my new setup arrived this morning so i thought i would document the process

to start off its a quick note of my old and well loved setup of a gaggia baby dose and a bodom hand grinder that took about 10 mins to gind 19g of beans

  

but this morning i had this arrive in the post (please note my youngest daughter didnt come with it but decided to help)

  

Box of bits that come with it

  

The final setup

  

ive got to say thankyou to all those who offered advice on the forum as its been a great help ending up with a new setup i am very pleased with.

overall impressions are very good, its very well built, weighs a tonne but isnt as big and intimidating as i was expecting (i think it looks great with the Mignon too as they are both very square and chrome and black which looks very nice side by side), a couple of tiny things like a rough end on the fracino handle on the filter holder, a few bits of the metal are a bit rough but not sharp so there is no risk involved.

ive now made a few espressos and they have turned out far better then the gaggia although my dosing needs perfecting as im getting a slightly damp puck but not much that its a big issue and the coffee still tastes good, im still using cheap (asda extra special) beans until i get a better hang of the unit.

my wife loves the water outlet and has now had 3 green teas and said she loves how easy it is... even got her to make me a latte and to be fair she did make very good ones with the gaggia but didnt realise how powerful the Cherub is so overdid the milk

im not going to review the unit, maybe in the future, as i need to play with it as at the moment i have no issues and i am very happy with my setup.

edit: i forgot to mention it comes with a single, double and blank filters which is good as it always seemed stupid that the gaggia requires a backflush but never had one.

next plan is to pickup a knockbox/drawer, naked portafiller and VST basket w/tamper and i have asked for a mini henry hoover to keep the grinder clean


----------



## truecksuk

Really lovely set up. Maybe the next step (when you get upgraditis) is to update all the knobs/handles with shiny wooden ones!!! hehe.

Good luck using this beast. Im really tempted at buying a similar set up! Oh WAIT. My kitchen is TINY!!







!


----------



## gtanny

Does anyone has preferences with their unit as to leaving it on all day or turning it on and off every few hours? When I'm off work I will drink 3-4 a day so is it better for the machine or cheaper to keep it on or just keep turning it off after use?

Also what timers or power controllers do people use? It would be nice to have the unit on when I get home but I work a 9 day shift pattern so I don't know of any that are programmable like that (I have a wife who could turn it on but she can be unreliable)


----------



## gman147

No problems leaving this beast on all day long at all. I however switch on and off. Probably force of habit from my Silvia days.

First 2x upgrades you need quickly need to do (I noticed huge improvement) is to get a LM/VST 18g basket. Second is to change the steam wand tip to a Londinium 4x1mm tip.

This is how I've and many others found it to work best.

Enioy it mate.

p.s. a little cooling flush just before you brew is necessary, maybe 1-2ozs.


----------



## fatboyslim

I've officially had my Cherub for 1 year! I like to separate late-morning espressos from early afternoon espressos by switching the cherub off but wrapping the group in a tea towel so it stays warm.

The whole reason for pre-heating is for the group to get to temperature!

Seeing as how my warranty has now run out I plan on making several modifications which include boiler insulating (meaning keeping the machine switched on all day will be more environmentally friendly) and adding a better pressure stat with a tighter deadband.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

gtanny said:


> Does anyone has preferences with their unit as to leaving it on all day or turning it on and off every few hours? When I'm off work I will drink 3-4 a day so is it better for the machine or cheaper to keep it on or just keep turning it off after use?
> 
> Also what timers or power controllers do people use? It would be nice to have the unit on when I get home but I work a 9 day shift pattern so I don't know of any that are programmable like that (I have a wife who could turn it on but she can be unreliable)


I use a wemo to turn my isomac on and off remotely, you can also set up different timer profiles with it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=wemo&tag=cfukweb-21&index=aps&hvadid=13321435260&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=573420&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11464981382013134489&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_d9mlqnsnx_e


----------



## shrink

I turn mine on at 9 and generally it stays on until about 3pm when I will have my last of the day.

Quick flush from the group if its been sitting for a while and it's good to go


----------



## coffeechap

if you want a naked portafilter i have a brand new one available?


----------



## gtanny

How much would you want for it coffeechap? And has it got a black handle? Any reason your getting rid?


----------



## coffeechap

yes it has a black handle and i believe it is around £32 to buy will accept £25 plus postage cant take photo at the mo as working, sorry. Only reason is I got it included with another machine and it is wrong lu pattern for my Bosco..


----------



## gman147

Fatboy, I would do a bit of research into boiler insulating as I have read many sources that argue against doing it. They say it compromises components inside as the natural rise of hot air circulation is hindered somewhat etc etc.. Coffeegeek was against it and Toomuchcoffee.

YMMV


----------



## thomss

Looks great : ) - same combo as myself, as mentioned earlier get the 4x 1m steam wand tip ASAP!







it is worth upgrading the basket too


----------



## shrink

Yep.. The 4x1mm tip is excellent, a great compromise between the ferocity of the standard tip and the unbelievable slowness of the two hole tip.


----------



## gtanny

coffeechap said:


> yes it has a black handle and i believe it is around £32 to buy will accept £25 plus postage cant take photo at the mo as working, sorry. Only reason is I got it included with another machine and it is wrong lu pattern for my Bosco..


ill pass thanks coffeechap, ive just checked on EU and they sell them for the same price and i have another few bits im ordering off them too.

this isnt just price, im not after a lower offer, its also thanks to the support and price i got from Peter i always try to stick with a supplier, thanks anyway









with regards the timer, i think ill keep to using the wife for my power controller, and get a basic one to come on each morning as with a 1 year old my wakeup time doesnt change much - maybe pick one up if i see one around but ill leave it for now.


----------



## coffeechap

no probs at all, customer service is really important and that is a good price hope you are happy with all of your new toys


----------



## gman147

Got my kitchen timer from Ebay for about £3. Works a treat. Just make sure it works at 3kw and you're good to go.


----------



## gtanny

just got my 4x1mm steam tip delivered from Peter at EU and it makes a hell of a difference, I also got a 600ml pitcher to get a bit more room to texture the milk as the 330ml one i had was struggling with room when texturing.

As many have suggested the 4x1mm hole is far more controllable for a small (single or double) quantity of milk taking around 20-25 seconds for a double ammount (about 200-250ml) of milk whereas the 4x1.5 took 4-6 seconds and ended up with a couple of scorched drinks. i will be keeping hold of the 4x1.5 for when people are round as having to steam 500ml of milk for a group of people it will be great time saver when we have a few people round.


----------



## gman147

Yeah I kept the 4.1x5 tip too just for the fact that I WILL master it haha! And as you say, if I use my bigger pitcher, then 4x1.5 is better. It delivers commericial power with that on.


----------



## series530

I have mastered the four hole 1.5mm tip pretty well now. I still struggle a bit with consistent coffee but practise makes perfect.

great that you love your machine. They are great, you won't look back fondly.


----------



## gman147

Thats good work on the 4x1.5. It really is a rowdy beast. Too rowdy for my 12oz Motta


----------



## gtanny

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/death26row/story/14401/embed

Wasnt sure if this would work but i thought i would document my last latte (dissapointed with the latte art and a few more bubbles in the milk then i would normally have but i can never perform on camera)


----------

